# what helps you?



## cookiebot (Jan 19, 2009)

does anyone have a "go to" food? something they know will always go down the right way. those days when you "can't eat anything", is there something that you know you can eat? just curious. i always see posts about trigger foods, what about safe foods?i have ibs-d, seems like there aren't many safe things out there for me that i actually enjoy. sourdough bread, but i really don't enjoy munching on carbs all day. any thoughts?


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

I find it is all trial and error, and depends on what my guts feel they will tolerate and when. What I can eat one day will be a trigger on another, and vice versa.I must admt that when I am bloated, or have pain, I tend to put the 'worrying phase' behind me as, no matter what I eat, I can't feel any worse. I'm not sure that there are necessarily and safe foods. Plain chicken seems good, but, more often than not, there is always something else to consider about the way it is done......if it is done with some sort of coating, or seasoning, or even what it is cooked in.Baz


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

No carbs. No grains.Meat and veggies works best for me. Everyone is different.


----------

